# Where 2 buy a chi blowdryer?



## tiffanyhoward (Jun 28, 2007)

I want a chi blowdryer! Where is the cheapest place to get on and any reccomendations? Theres so many out there!






Tiffany


----------



## sweetface18 (Jun 28, 2007)

I'd try folica.com or misikko.com

You might get it a little cheaper on ebay, but then you can't trust who you getting it from and you probally can't return it. Those other two websites comes with a year warranty.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 28, 2007)

try folica.com


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jun 30, 2007)

You can try Trade Secret or Bed Bath &amp; Beyond.


----------

